# Reference Materials



## girl_with_brain (Oct 14, 2010)

Noob here looking at one day becoming a product photographer. I have a great segue into it as I am a graphic/web designer and have clients asking me if I can shoot their products.  I have my first official shoot coming up in about three months. Tea boxes   So here I begin my journey...

I'd love to know some great reference materials (books, videos, websites, etc.) that have been helpful to you guys in getting started with product photography and studio lighting.

Appreciate it!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 14, 2010)

One of the better books on lighting is Amazon.com: Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting (9780240808192): Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: Books


----------



## girl_with_brain (Oct 14, 2010)

kundalini said:


> One of the better books on lighting is Amazon.com: Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting (9780240808192): Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: Books



Thanks!


----------

